# My 2010 Garage Haunt



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was looking through some pics of my 2010 garage haunt while starting to plan for this year. I thought you might enjoy some of them...









Facade









Entrance









First Hallway with a rotating light at the end









Spider hallway with pods









Swamp hallway...









...leading into the skull room









Skull room









Skulls close up

I also had a snake room and a mummy room, but the pics didn't come out very well.


----------



## HalloweenJ (Jul 18, 2011)

very impressive

I like


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice job! Just a two car garage? How many scenes did you have? I have a 2 car garage as well that I'm haunting this year as well.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done, and photographed too!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

that is impressive; very scary, & great lighting!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Whoa that hallway with the spinning light would make me say, "I'm not going in there!" Are those skulls on the walls? That looks really good!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Amazing job! Love the lighting!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

really really cool


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

Really cool...


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks amazing! I really love the lighting too! Great job


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

I like it a lot


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Wow, that was spectacular!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Very professional looking!


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments! Coasterbp - yes, it's a 2-car garage (20x20, I think). The walk-though portion of the haunt was only 12x16, but it's amazing what you can fit into that small of a space. There were 6 "scenes": the chain/vortex hallway, the black light spider pod hallway, the snake room, swamp hall, skull room, and mummy room. 

Here are a few "lights on" pics that show the detail a little better.


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

A few more of the outside of the house and a couple assembly pics:














































Can't wait to get started this year!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the look of the jack-o'-lanterns up in the tree.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Excellent job Brees! Love it! Extra Krispy Kudos to ya!!! *


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you have a ground plan? Would love to see how you squeezed those rooms into that tight space!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Those are great pics. Love all the details!


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow! This looks fantastic! Nice work.


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

That is awesome. How much room do you use in the garage? How wide did you make your walk way. We are trying to figure how wide to make everything. Great job!!! Love that lighting.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

Love the Halloween tree. I bet it was a treat for tots to see all those faces looking down on them. Great haunt, Dan


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

Gothiccaddy - it was 12x16 ft using 4x7-ft panels (7 ft to fit under the garage door). Walkways were 4 ft wide. I originally wanted to use 3 ft wide panels, but 4 ft allowed more room for the five doorways which doubled as cross-supports for some of the walls. The doorways also made each area more like a room and made the haunt seem much bigger than it really was. The snake room and mummy room both had large openings in one wall to allow the scene to be "extended" into an adjacent area where I could position an actor or prop.

ds6191 - Yes, the pumpkin tree was pretty popular! I actually had one family come back to have their picture taken by the tree.

Coasterbp - the layout looked like this:










Thank you again for all the great comments! I have several new things for this year including a 2-way mirror scare. I'm also making a new facade, adding a thunderstorm to the swamp, and an air blaster below the spider pods. Can't wait!


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

This just looks awesome. Any more pictures you would like to share of it?


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Stitches said:


> This just looks awesome. Any more pictures you would like to share of it?


I agree....I'd love to see more if you have it!


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are a few more:









Facade at night









Snakes looking into the snake room (I used the Big Scream "Terror Eyes" DVD for this effect). The pic doesn't show it very well, but the snakes were peering through some really cool looking vines.









Entering the swamp room









Entering the snake room









Close up of a skull wall

I have a few construction pics that show the walls being setup. I can post them too if you're interested.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg, I would love to see construction pics! It's amazing to me what you've done with such a small space. I am SO inspired!!!


----------



## Kustomnut (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice Job... I like your use of simple thing to get great results!


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

Where did you purchase the vines you have hanging down in the "swamp"? They look very realistic.


----------



## doctoru2 (Oct 13, 2008)

I love this! Can I hire you?  

No seriously... ;-)

Well done. I wish I had carpentry skills.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Bravo! Very detailed and artistic. How did you create the skull walls?


----------



## brees86 (Sep 8, 2008)

Stitches - I got the vines from Hobby Lobby except for the brown "branches" which are just foam caulk saver (from Lowes) wrapped with brown tape with some leaves sticking out. Just got a bunch more vines a couple weeks ago for this year's haunt. Seems like they're usually 50% off - if not, you can always download a 40% off coupon from the website.

Doctoru2 - Thanks, but my carpentry skills are VERY limited! Believe me, if I can do this, ANYONE can. 

Mystic Manor - To make the skull walls, I got a bunch of styrofoam skulls from Walmart ($4 each I think), sawed off the backs, and mounted them to a black painted plywood board with Gorilla Glue. I also got a few "Bags of Bones" and glued them on. I cut up some netting to create some extra texture and then smeared 2 or 3 bottles of Great Stuff over the board and netting. Then dry-brushed the whole thing first with gray paint, then a little white paint. I was really happy with the way they turned out.

Trinity1 - Here are some construction pics:




































Chain/vortex hallway









The swamp hallway









The spider pod hallway

I think there were 25 total panels (mostly luan with 2x2 framing). What's really cool is that the whole thing breaks down and fits perfectly in a 6'x6' storage area!


----------



## mxmarsh (Jul 17, 2011)

I like the set up. Looks Great!!! My garage is just to full for that kind of setup, but the driveway is open and its got me thinking.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

is that camo netting?


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

WOW nice setup


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Really great job in both the decor and the lighting, brees86! That looks like a fun haunt to see.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have a two stalled garage too. i do some of my haunt there. you'd be surprised how much you can fit in the space. i like how yours turned out. you put some nice thought and work into it. grandtastic


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I love the vortex/chain hall, and the skull walls are really gorgeous. Thanks for sharing the build pics, too!


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

This is brilliant. I would love to do something similar but free standing in my back garden as I dont have alot of room in my garage. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad to see this well-done haunt pop up every now and then. There are some other threads about it as well.


----------



## dj medina (Mar 11, 2017)

brees86 said:


> I was looking through some pics of my 2010 garage haunt while starting to plan for this year. I thought you might enjoy some of them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see any pics....donny


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

dj medina said:


> i dont see any pics....donny


All old post lost their photos when the website was purchased and reformatted a couple years ago. I talked to Frankie's Girl (moderator) to see if anything can be done about this. You might IM the original person who made the post to see if they can reattach photos.


----------



## dj medina (Mar 11, 2017)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> All old post lost their photos when the website was purchased and reformatted a couple years ago. I talked to Frankie's Girl (moderator) to see if anything can be done about this. You might IM the original person who made the post to see if they can reattach photos.


thank you


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The photos are intact for the next year's thread for some reason.








Granny's Mansion 2011 Build Progress


Here are a few pics of my new "Granny's Mansion" facade for this year. I was going for an old, run-down mansion look, but I think it turned out more like something from a Tim Burton film! Sorry for the "orbs" - it's pretty dusty in the garage right now. :-) Four of these panels will span...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------

